# In Reflection



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Why do they insist on sitting on the mantlepiece like some china ornament ??


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Bless, what a lovely picture.xx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

lol - they're doing your dusting!!!

gorgeous pic btw!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

lol....great pic and a beautiful cat. Congratulations on becoming a VIP as well....xxxx...


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thx Free Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

raggs said:


> thx Free Spirit.


Your'e welcome ...was it today you became a VIP?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Im pretty sure it was as i didnt notice it last night before i logged off lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

raggs said:


> Im pretty sure it was as i didnt notice it last night before i logged off lol


Watch for the thread...xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Your cat is stunning!:001_tt1: great picturexx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you Suzy,


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Quick check your VIP thread


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> Why do they insist on sitting on the mantlepiece like some china ornament ??


*well he is sitting pride of place hun  xxx*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

You know i love your chee chee cat!..... i would love that!!...:thumbsup:

my mesha does this but she chews things when shes up there...:eek6:


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

what a pwetty lickle baybeee


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

She looks ever so proud sat up there 

Gorgeous colour as well x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> Why do they insist on sitting on the mantlepiece like some china ornament ??


It's because they know how precious they are !
Fabulous picture too.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This is my own precious ornament Leilou (sadly no longer with me due to a hit and run accident two years ago)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a brilliant picture, gorgeous cat,


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Sooo cute!!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Because they think they should be looked at more and are far prettier


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> This is my own precious ornament Leilou (sadly no longer with me due to a hit and run accident two years ago)


aw LYN thats horrible, and we never get over loosing them do we. and such a lovely looking cat too


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

lovely pic looks so proud


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lovely dog you have there Missy


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

your cat is a stunner


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

lush cat!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He looks beautiful so well groomed great pic thanks for sharing.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely pic   xxxx


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

great picture i love the face expression too lol!


----------

